
Commandments for the Speed of Security - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/24/commandments-for-the-speed-of-security/
======
bsrx
"Container usage is growing quickly and is carrying more and more of the
computing needs, allowing for greater flexibility. We must secure them."

We must do X - any insight into how to do X, or what features X needs to have?

